# All I can say is....



## user2 (Mar 26, 2006)

EWW!!!

http://www.caplakesting.com/2006_catalog/de/index.htm







There are things in the world that I don't want to know about or see!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2006)

Ick!
That's just nasty!!!
Hey, I think that it needs one of those paper hospital gowns to wear.


----------



## lovejam (Mar 26, 2006)

Umm, she didn't actually give birth, so I don't even know what the point of that statue is. She chose to have a c-section. Also? Who gives birth doggy-style? I suppose if anyone would, it would be Britney.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

That is by far one of the ugliest things I've ever seen =(


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

I've seen far worse. I'm traumatised by the footage of some guy spewing out of his nose. This is small potatoes compared to that. 

Or Damien Hirst and his very expensive assemblage of cow poop.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## asraicat (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_



_

 
LOL Juneplum LOL


----------



## user3 (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok first NO ONE gives birth doggy style.....now the conception of the child may have happened that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next, in that second pic of the statue doesn't it look kinda like a cow? Something about the stomach and boobs.

The face doesn't even look like Britney.

Down right fugly!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 27, 2006)

ewwwhhh... what was that??!!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't see the problem, it's only a statue.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 28, 2006)

could it have been done in classy-er way lol.  Looks pornish.

Oh and one more thing it has been done that way, I've seen it on tv.  A lady gave birth in that position. SERIOUSLY.


----------

